# Dark Blue Bedroom Question



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

My motto is a dark room is a dark room is a dark room. It's really not going to make any difference if the room hasn't got enough natural light to tell your navy from your black socks anyway. What will make it seem any different is the amount of lighting you have. Personally I love dark paint colours especially in bedrooms. Going slightly lighter in color really isn't going to make a big difference in how bright the room is but it will be a different feel and you have to go with your own personal preferences there. Dark is usually more dramatic and certainly easier to sleep in IMO. As long as you have some good lighting you can make it bright enough to get dressed properly etc.


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

If you like the color go with it. I think dark colors can look sharp. As far as lighting, one thing you might try are the daylight fluorescents. I tried one in a room and what a difference it makes over the other fluorescents. The colors look like there supposed to.


----------



## luxuriouslivinglv (Jan 16, 2009)

*Dark Blue Room*

I actually did a room for our vacation rental in dark blue. The room has recessed lighting in addition to the light of the ceiling fan. I did two different values of blue a lighter one on two of the walls and a darker on the other two. I attached a photo for you to view to see how it looks. It is an extremely bold color and I think if you dress the room up just right it will look great. I hope this photo helps you let me know how it turns out. 



http://www.luxuriouslivinglv.com


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

You should be aware that the way they'll make a dark colour paint is by taking a "Deep" or "Accent" tint base (that would otherwise dry transluscent if you didn't add colourants to it) and add lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of blue colourant to that tint base.

The colourants in a paint tinting machine consist of the pigments suspended as a slurry in glycerine. (They use glycerine cuz it's equally soluble in mineral spirits and water, so that both oil based and latex paints can be tinted with the same colourants on the same tinting machine.)

Glycerine is slow to evaporate, and so you should be aware that a heavily tinted paint will dry a lot slower than a white or off-white because of all the glycerine in it. And, that's especially true if you consider the weather conditions. Cold outdoor temperatures can result in exterior walls being colder on their surface than interior walls, and that exacerbates the problem with the paint drying slow. High humidity will also slow down the drying time of the paint.

If you do decide to paint with such a paint in the winter, I'd have a fan handy to blow air on the exterior walls to warm them and thereby help the drying process proceed. And, maybe open that window in that room periodically to allow the warm moist air out and cold dry air in. As the air warms up, it'll absorb both moisture and glycerine out of the paint.


----------

